# I'm hooked!



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

My buddy has a couple of sleds and he'd been talking about going riding up north for a while.. Finally I went and holy ***** it's amazing! At first I was a little scared cuz the sled felt like it was drifting around a bit but after I got used to it just catching the tracks left by others, I started riding fast..
Now I need a decent sled, a trailer, and for my thumb to heal. I think I got throttle thumb and it's near impossible to do things like turning a key and typing is pretty hard.. I hope it goes away soon because I just found a new addiction 

Anyway for those of you that are wondering.. We went up near Indian River and the snow sucked up there.. Dirt on the trails and little snow on the roads. Then we drove down near Gaylord and the trails were MUCH better. We actually got behind the groomer a couple of times and got that virgin groomed snow soooo nice! I just wish I was exposed to this sooner... :evil:


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know what you are talking about. We just got our sleds last spring.


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

There's no cure for this disease and the only treatment is new sleds and lots of snow!:lol::lol:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We got our sleds about 10 yrs. ago, on our 2nd. set now and almost ready for our 3rd. :evil: We ride around 2,000 miles a season and have rode everywhere from Grayling to Munising. Get a thumb brace and one of those spring hand strengtheners and start working with that, no more "throttle thumb" I`m suprised about Indian River, I guess the whole state needs a good dumping of snow. Mike


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah it's starting to feel a little better today.. but still sorta swollen. Anyway I finally gave up trying to sell my drum kit as a whole (Mike I told you about that a while ago and STILL haven't gotten rid of it) and I have it on craigslist trying to sell what I can there and then the rest will go to ebay. I figure I can probably get a grand-ish for everything if I'm lucky.. Then I've got a couple of guitars that will go (that flying V and some cheapos) and then Maybe I can afford a decent-condition but fast trail sled. I'm still trying to read and learn about stuff but from what I can tell, I want to stay away from arctic cats because the skiis are spaced narrow.. (or so i've read?)
If you guys have ANY input on what I should look for (used, in the $1000 range) that will be FUN to ride and reliable, please don't be afraid to post in here 
Also Mike, if you are getting rid of your sleds, I may be interested!

And I'm going to check out the hardcoresledder forum..


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Just picked up a 1996 Polaris XLT 600 triple for $1200 with only 600 miles on it. Suppose to be decent sled with X-10 suspension. One thing for sure it is fast. For dependability I've heard Yamaha but one new enough to have the trailing arm type front suspension as the big shock/ski ones didn't really work well. Ski slapped around as the shock setup was usually shot.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

gilly said:


> Just picked up a 1996 Polaris XLT 600 triple for $1200 with only 600 miles on it. Suppose to be decent sled with X-10 suspension. One thing for sure it is fast. For dependability I've heard Yamaha but one new enough to have the trailing arm type front suspension as the big shock/ski ones didn't really work well. Ski slapped around as the shock setup was usually shot.


So I should stay away from the Yami's without trailing arms? How would I know if the suspension was shot? I mean, obviously I'm going to want to ride anything before I buy it but I figure some might not. How much would replacement shocks be if I had to dump money into them? The reason I ask is because there are a few on CL right now that are catching my eye...


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Welcome to club...Now you can start watching the weather channel like the rest of us, nervously biting your fingernails like its your favorite sports team in overtime. Praying, Begging, and Pleading for snow.

For around a $1000 you should be able to find a good liquid cooled 500 or 600 1995-2000 model years. You said you wanted a fast trail sled....Just beware of those modded go fast 700-800 sleds of the mid-late 90's , those motors can be pretty unreliable and very expensive to fix and your gonna get about 8-9 miles per gallon, which is pretty tough when your sledding on a budget. 

Its more important how well the sled was maintained than who made it. 
I dont know who told about a Cats ski-stance, I ride Ski-doo's but have ridden all different makes and I think all trail sleds are right around 48" or so.

Have someone who knows sleds go with you and check the track,clutch, motor,etc. Its never a bad idea on a used sled to do a compression test on the motor. 

Good Luck,
Ryan


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely take friend who is a "gearhead" to check out a used sled before you buy. Beware of "modified" sleds, (rejetted, big bore kits, stingers, etc.) or you will probably be taking a long cold walk on a snowmobile trail some night!:rant::rant: Stock sleds are usually the most reliable. You will notice I said USUALLY.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Who needs ski's? lol.... I know the throttle is annoying.I was testing and the stock can is back on.
[youtube]2tzkYmFF1gI[/youtube]

Its very addicting. I,ve rode most of the U.P. and all of Northern Michigan.You will love trails in northern U.P.
As for ski stance and arctic cat's if I remember correctly 1996-1997 everything was 41'' center to center. 98-99 performance chasis(zr) were still 41'' and trail cruisers (zl) were 43''. In 2000 performance models also went to 43'' center to center. Racing circuits had a maximum ski stance of 41'' in 2000 they increased the maximum to 43''. I,m sure other makes followed similar specs. Whatever you decide to buy, as mentioned above, take someone with you that knows sleds.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I picked up a 1990 Polaris 500 this year for 600 dollars. Seat needs a new cover. Back rest needs new cover. It needs a new battery for the electric start. 

But the thing is mechanically sound. I figure this summer I will tear down, get a new hood for it, Get a new back rest for the 2up seat. and have the seat upholstered. 

But it starts on the first or second pull and runs fast. I am good with doing 70 on a snowmobile. I see no need to go any faster. 

Oh and I am looking for the X-12 suspension for it.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Just out of curiosity.. I'm reading a lot of things that say the yamaha vmax sleds are very reliable. My grandfather owns a yamaha outboard engine and it is alright but has had some odd problems.. But I know gilly said the sleds without the trailing arm suspension have a tendency to have junk suspension used.. Whats the story behind yamaha sleds? My buddy has a skidoo and I like it but I don't think I can afford one (it's also an 01) but I also read the yamaha 600 can keep up with a 700cc sled. I need some input!


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

One thing to remember when buying used, get a feel off the person you are buying from. The faster it goes the harder it was proly riden and the more it might be wore out. 

Shop in the spring, Last spring I got a 2000 artic cat panther 440 with 1100 miles with a trailer for 1300$ and a 2002 zl 550 with 1400 mile for 1400$


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Did it bother you that you couldn't ride the sleds before you bought them? I thought about trying to wait till spring/summer before I get something but I dunno if I am totally confident buying something before riding it.. Although I guess the newer the sled is the less chance it will be destroyed by the time I get to it.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Let the fun begin!!!

I ride every weekend, unless there is no snow. This is definily a great way to spend the winter. Be prepared, its very addictive. Its not just the sled, but the junk you bolt onto it. I don't even want to tell you how much I have into my XP, it sacres me.

Just remember to take your time and ride at your own pace. NEVER try to ride out of your comfort zone to keep up with others.

Here are some pic's of past off trail adventures. There is a sled wraped around a tree just about every weekend. No probs, easy fixes


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

1996 was the last year for the POGO/TSS/Shock can on yamahas (unless you are looking at the Viking, which was thier workhorse sled.)

It's tough to compare 600 to 700 brand to brand. It all depends on set-up, track, clutching, tuning, etc. So many variables. Typically 600 cc of one is probably with-in 10-20 hp as 600 of another. Same with the 700's. I had a 96 Vmax 600. Sled ran good and kept up with the other 600/700's we ride with. I think we had some 500's that ran with us too. Most sleds will keep up unless you are riding with rockets. Yamaha has decent reliability. Their suspensions need some tuning and you may need to get your shocks rebuilt/tuned. It makes a big difference.

Good luck. there's lots of sleds out there.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Get someone who know sleds and take them down to White Star Auction in Bronson, They have an auction the first Saturday of every month. The closer it gets to spring the cheaper they go! 

BTW - Never go there in November/December with expectations of getting a good deal, I think you get the drift. 

www.snowmobileauction.com

Good luck!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Burksee said:


> Get someone who know sleds and take them down to White Star Auction in Bronson, They have an auction the first Saturday of every month. The closer it gets to spring the cheaper they go!
> 
> BTW - Never go there in November/December with expectations of getting a good deal, I think you get the drift.
> 
> ...


THANKS! I'm going to keep my eye out here and maybe try to hit the April auction. Seems like I could score a sweet deal this way!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I've always wanted to go to the Bronson auction but have never made it down there. Some stuff looks to go cheap, others way overpriced and still some just right. Guess that's the beauty of an aution.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Good news and bad news.. The good news: I got to ride last night for a bit.. Lots of fresh powder and even enough snow on the roads to ride.. (Did I say that out loud? I didn't ride anywhere! ...or did I? :evilsmile)
The bad news: My throttle thumb didn't get too bad, but I think I injured my left wrist this time. Hopefully this crap quits bothering me cuz I don't need to deal with any carpal tunnel BS


----------

